# Colecciones de Vinilos pasadas a MP3



## miborbolla (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola compañeros de foro, les cuento que después de algún tiempo ya he terminado de convertir mi colección, mas bien la colección de mi padre y abuelo de discos "long play" de vinilo, a formato MP3 con sus fotos scaneadas y algunos comentarios en archivo .txt.

Son al rededor de 130 Discos y ya los tengo perfectamente catalogados 

Nota.- Tanto mi abuelo, como mi padre fueron amantes de los aparatos electrónicos (audio filos) y bueno por estas razones también lo soy, quizás no a su nivel, pero seleccione lo que a mi parecer era lo mas destacable para escuchar, todo lo realice con la herramienta Audacity http://audacity.sourceforge.net/...

_Nota Administrativa : El post fué editado para rescatarlo como tema , ya que se puso interesante _

_The Modereitor _


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2012)

ese programa lo tengo en linux ,es nativo de linux ,muy bueno


----------



## miborbolla (Nov 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese programa lo tengo en linux ,es nativo de linux ,muy bueno



Si, definitivamente un excelente programa, lo recomiendo al 100%.


----------



## tiago (Nov 29, 2012)

Yo paso muchos vinilos a disco duro, Porque tengo muchos maxisigles de los 80. Pero evidentemente no lo comprimo a MP3, pienso que ya se pierde bastante dinámica al digitalizar, si encima comprimes ...

Utilizo el Cool Edit Pro. Para grabar y editar, y para quitar las "picaditas" que pueda tener el tema, pero sin filtros, a mano. Una faena, pero recuperas los temas con los mínimos daños colaterales.

Saludos.


----------



## miborbolla (Nov 30, 2012)

Pues yo los dejo en 320 kbps (constante) y francamente no siento (escucho) la compresión, quizás  ya este bien dañado del oído, pero disfruto mucho escucharles y apreciarles con mis aparatos de sonido, amplificadores caseros, etc, etc. 

Me construí un pequeño preamplificador para "adaptar" la señal de mi torna mesa (fonocaptor) a la computadora (line in) aplicando la norma de la ecualización RIAA, osea invirtiéndola y considero que es la mejor opción que pude aplicar a mis digitalizaciones, por eso tenia la inquietud de compartir este trabajo, por el asunto de aprender mas sobre como digitalizar, mejorar el proceso, retroalimentacion, etc etc. sin afán de andar de pirata o algo así, pero también entiendo y respeto las normas.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Nov 30, 2012)

miborbolla dijo:


> Pues yo los dejo en 320 kbps (constante) y francamente no siento (escucho) la compresión, quizás  ya este bien dañado del oído, pero disfruto mucho escucharles y apreciarles con mis aparatos de sonido, amplificadores caseros, etc, etc.
> 
> Me construí un pequeño preamplificador para "adaptar" la señal de mi torna mesa (fonocaptor) a la computadora (line in) aplicando la norma de la ecualización RIAA, osea invirtiéndola y considero que es la mejor opción que pude aplicar a mis digitalizaciones, por eso tenia la inquietud de compartir este trabajo, por el asunto de aprender mas sobre como digitalizar, mejorar el proceso, retroalimentacion, etc etc. sin afán de andar de pirata o algo así, pero también entiendo y respeto las normas.
> 
> Saludos



Hola.

Sí, la compresión funciona bien para pequeños dispositivos (Reproductores Mp3, Sistemas de audio de Automovil, etc ...), pero desde que una vez fuí al disco - bar de un amigo y pusimos temas en MP3 por su equipo, notamos la falta de brillo en los agudos y tambén un recorte en la profundidad de los graves, todo parecía tender más a frecuencias medias, pero bueno, el caso es que yo las grabaciones que hago de ésta forma, las almaceno y me las paso a MP3 para oirlas en el ordenador, etc...
Lo que te quiero decir no es que odie la compresión (Es un mal necesario) si no que la grabación maestra la hago en  *.wav, y luego dispongo de los archivos, Es muy recomendable hacer *una copia* de tus vinilos o CD´s. Es algo totalmente legal (En España la S.G.A.E. lo permite), pues se supone que es para preservar los originales, creo que es así en todos los paises, corregidme si no. Lo que no es lícito es hacer mas de una copia y la difusión de las mismas, ya que son para uso y disfrute particular, pero creo que podemos hablar de cómo perfeccionar ésta técnica.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Capturo con una Sound Blaster Extigy, que está muy obsoleta, pero es mi niña bonita 

También les doy una normalización RIAA, y algunas grabaciones poco afortunadas en frecuencias bajas ó altas, las realzo con un ecualizador que incorposa una mesita de mezclas profesional que tengo hace un montón de años.

Luego normalizo los niveles de audio para que todos los temas suenen con la misma potencia, con eso se evita que algunos temas suenen mas fuerte que otros y la molestia de tener que estar ajustando el volumen constantmente.

A los temas les recorto todo el tiempo extra que sobra despues de la grabación, ya que les dejo mucho espacio en blanco al comienzo y al final (A veces se escucha el final de la otra canción y el pricipio de la que viene. Recortando el tiempo extra del principio y dejando un par de segundos antes del comienzo, le hago un "fade - in" que va de 0 al 100% en un segundo o como mucho segundo y medio, así el tema entra con total naturalidad y sin ruidos.
Cuando termina el tema, si las picadas desvirtuan el final que suele ser un "fade - out" en la mayoría de los casos, lo recorto y le aplico un "fade - out" nuevo que va desde el 100% a cero en 4 - 10 segundos, según sea el caso. De esta forma el tema "sale" totalmente limpio.

Que bién que haya algún aficionado a digitalización de vinilos.  Cuentanos si haces algún progreso. Será un placer compartir contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2012)

cuando yo pase música de cassetes ,lo grabe a toda velocidad y luego con el  Audacity le di el tiempo correcto,claro que la calidad del cassete no se asemeja a un disco vinilo,en ese caso no note grandes diferencias en la calidad del audio luego de la compresion


----------



## miborbolla (Nov 30, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Que bién que haya algún aficionado a digitalización de vinilos.  Cuentanos si haces algún progreso. Será un placer compartir contigo.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tus comentarios, y tan pronto adquiera un disco duro mas grande tratare de hacer el ejercicio de guardar el archivo en formato WAV sin compresión. 

Sin embargo, al momento de la captura, pues esta en formato WAV, que es la manera natural en como la hace el Audiolagi, Y repito que quizás sea mas un problema del hardware de mi cerebro u oído, ya que a los 320 KBPS en verdad no noto la ausencia de sonidos o a la "brillantes" a la que te refieres.

Obviamente en mi defensa (de mi falla de hardware, en oido o cerebro) les comparto que aprecio mucho la parte que se recupera; La intención del director, ingenieros de sonido, el arte de los interpretes, separación Stereo, etc, etc. y que en mi digitalizacion, según yo todo va perfecto y por ejemplo a diferencia de tu comentario, yo no aplico nada de nada, salvo lo que comento de la RIIA. Y ya en la reproducción y en amplificador ajusto tonos (ecualizador), volumen; digamos que ese ya es el disfrute al momento de la reproducción, pienso que es mi manera de respetar a toda la gente que produjo el disco.

Se me hace muy curioso que también comentes sobre el "ECO" que se percibe cuando comienza/termina un "track" en el disco, yo pensaba que estaba loco, o que fallaba algo en el programa de captura....Ahora y después de preguntar a una persona y tu comentario, corroboro que no es así.


Voy a entretenerme con lo que me comentas, quizás encuentre otros gustos y os los comentare.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tiago (Dic 1, 2012)

miborbolla dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios, y tan pronto adquiera un disco duro mas grande tratare de hacer el ejercicio de guardar el archivo en formato WAV sin compresión.
> 
> Sin embargo, al momento de la captura, pues esta en formato WAV, que es la manera natural en como la hace el Audiolagi, Y repito que quizás sea mas un problema del hardware de mi cerebro u oído, ya que a los 320 KBPS en verdad no noto la ausencia de sonidos o a la "brillantes" a la que te refieres.
> 
> ...



Muy bien. En cuanto a lo de respetar las grabaciones con una captura plana, es lo que tiene que ser, pero yo tengo vinilos de los años 60 y 70 que por algún lado les falló la grabación, o el disco ha degenerado, pero suenan con algunas fecuencias totalmente descompensadas, y estoy seguro que el tema no es así ya que lo he oido por otras fuentes con la calidad que corresponde. Pero no suelo aberrar las grabaciones si no esque les detecto algo que sé positivamente que no está bien.

Los originales, siempre en wav, y a partir de ahí, lo que tu quieras, ten en cuenta que toda compresión es un proceso destructivo, y que si 10 Megas, se quedan en 1'5, algo se ha perdido por el camino.
También puedo decirte que actualmente los programas de compresión de audio han progresado mucho en calidad, y si no fuese por ellos, no podría salir a la calle con mis auriculares.

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 1, 2012)

Yo también tengo algunos discos de mis padres son muy buenos y hay muchos de ellos que se malograron en la época de mi infancia ya que jugábamos mucho con mi hermano , que lindos dias esos te felicito por hacer esa tarea yo siempre quise hacer pero nunca me di tiempo.
Bueno entonces con ese programita lo paso a MP3, también se puede mejorar la calidad de la música digamos aumentar su sonido o algo asi. a un mejor pasarlo a formato DVD
PD: Que editor de audio y vídeo se puede usar (libre claro); escuche mucho del pinacle pero creo que no es libre


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2012)

asi se ve el Audacity


----------



## analogico (Dic 1, 2012)

también e estado en eso 
solo e tenido el problema de usar la salida de audífonos 
es demasiado potente de hecho aun estoy estudiando como agregar  una  salida de audio al equipo
incluso postie la pregunta en el foro sin respuestas aun
de momento e bajado algunos manuales de servicio de equipos de sonido y televisores como lo implementan  creo que copiare  de un televisor pero aun no estoy seguro

sobre los formatos usualmente uso  gravo wav de los wav a formato cd musical y luego una copia en mp3 a 192
el wav original se borra el cd se guarda y el mp3 queda en el disco duro

el tratamiento con audacity solo eliminar ruidos ,recortar y normalizar


si quieren guardar en el disco con mas calidad que mp3 el audacity soporta varios formatos de exportacion entre ellos  flac


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2012)

bajale el volumen de la salida o ponele una r ,si tenes linux podes configurar rápido en el panel de control de sonido le bajas donde dice pcm y ya esta


----------



## analogico (Dic 1, 2012)

bajar el volumen es lo que hago 
pero tengo que probar y probar   buscando ese punto unico entre el silencio y la saturacion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2012)

el pcm bajalo hasta un poco mas abajo de la mitad y luego regulas ''lo fino'' con el ''master front''
me paso lo mismo ¡¡¡ tambien podes colocar un arreglo de resistencias a la salida con eso le vajas un poco el volumen,cuando gravas tambien regula el volumen de mic y aux


----------



## analogico (Dic 1, 2012)

si eso es lo que hago
el punto optimo es  ligeramente mas que el silencio

y tengo que hacer movientos de precision para
llegar al punto optimo

si me paso se satura y no hay modo de regular usando  los controles del pc

para agregar las salidas  buscado en manuales de servicio
como este sony  


un poco mas  arriba aparece un preamplificador para tocadiscos
 y eso que el equipo es del 2003


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> si eso es lo que hago
> el punto optimo es  ligeramente mas que el silencio
> 
> y tengo que hacer movientos de precision para
> ...



De todos modos, aunque grabes muy bajito tambien vale, es lo que hago yo, luego le subo la amplitud hasta el 100% y ya está.
Lo malo es que si sacas la señal de la salida de phones, tendrás de fondo el ruido que genera el amplificador, y ese no baja de volumen, de forma que al grabar bajito puedes tener el material de programa al mismo nivel que el ruido.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> De todos modos, aunque grabes muy bajito tambien vale, es lo que hago yo, luego le subo la amplitud hasta el 100% y ya está.
> Lo malo es que si sacas la señal de la salida de phones, tendrás de fondo el ruido que genera el amplificador, y ese no baja de volumen, de forma que al grabar bajito puedes tener el material de programa al mismo nivel que el ruido.
> 
> Saludos.



 y ademas  pasa por los equalizadores que agregan mas ruido
el ruido lo quito un poco con el audacity


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 2, 2012)

No es por llevarte la contra, pero el MP3 es un formato Lossy, eso significa que para comprimir quita parte del mensaje musical, dependiendo del bitrate quita mas o menos. Hay quienes dicen escuchar esa merma de la informacion. Yo realmente no uso el formato mp3, prefiero el FLAC, que si bien es un formato de compresion es lossless, lo que significa que comprime pero no pierde informacion en la compresion, cuando reproducis, reproducis exactamente lo mismo que encodeaste.
FLAC no es el unico formato de compresion lossless. Probalos, valen la pena.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2012)

yo uso en mi reproductor portatil atrac, si bien es "lossy" puedo decir que se le nota mejora al mismo bitrate que el mp3, no tengo nada en contra del mp3 es lo que mas uso en mi pc, pero si se quiereresguardar legitimamente un archivo de audio definitivamente es nesesario un formato sin perdidas te lo grabas en un cd y lo guardas mientras te pasas escuchando su version mp3...

haaa y solo es opinion


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 4, 2012)

Bueno, comenzare por comentar al compañero analógico, que bien podría ayudársele a solucionar el asunto de “interfacear” o conectar su reproductor al que se refiere con la salida de audífonos; si nos comparte de manera específica con que aparato cuenta y por supuesto nos compartiera también su nivel de competencia con respecto a sus conocimientos o habilidades en electrónica, como para atreverse a intervenir dicho aparato.

Como sabemos, hacer la digitalización de vinilos o de cualquier otra fuente usando como punto de partida la salida de “audífonos” , acarrea una serie de inconvenientes mucho más graves de lo que se imagina uno;  ya que no solo se trata de ajustar el volumen, sino que también deberían ajustarse las ecualizaciones o adaptaciones para que los oídos, a través de los audífonos, perciban de manera correcta la fuente original de sonido (de hecho lo comento más arriba con respecto a la ecualización RIIA). Por estas razones considero que es más adecuado obtener la señal desde un punto más adecuado, desde el fonocaptor de preferencia, para así obtener la riqueza o pureza  implícita en el vinilo.

Si no se cuidan los conceptos básicos para digitalización referidos en el párrafo anterior, el formato de salida, de esta digitalización, ya no tiene en realidad ningún sentido;  entiendo y aprecio muy bien los comentarios sobre los formatos wav, flac, mp3 etc, reconozco que no me he puesto a valorar con franqueza las diferencias, prometo que me tomare una sesión con un buen whisky como testigo y compañero, preparare algunas piezas que conozco desde niño, las comparare en contra del original (escuchando el vinilo directamente) y después como acostumbro (mp3), pasando por el Flac y por el wav.
Les agradezco infinitamente los comentarios ya que hay mucha tela de donde cortar, además de que es una buena manera de pasar el tiempo.

Saludos a todos.

Pd. Gracias al Moderador por recuperar el Hilo, ya que ciertamente se a puesto interesante


----------



## analogico (Dic 4, 2012)

miborbolla dijo:


> Bueno, comenzare por comentar al compañero analógico, que bien podría ayudársele a solucionar el asunto de “interfacear” o conectar su reproductor al que se refiere con la salida de audífonos; si nos comparte de manera específica con que aparato cuenta y por supuesto nos compartiera también su nivel de competencia con respecto a sus conocimientos o habilidades en electrónica, como para atreverse a intervenir dicho aparato.



el intervenir el equipo no es problema
el unico problema es que no tengo proveedores cerca por si necesitase alguna pieza  que no tenga 

tengo varios equipos

un tocadiscos usa una  aguja metalica que no e encontrado imagen en google
 compre un* tl*  para hacer el preamplificador riia  de pablin  no me di cuenta que necesitaba 2 
y una fuente doble asi que  despues de renegar de vaios intentos fallidos al cajon en espera de comprar el otro de todos modos  tengo guarda  una fuente atx para modificarla y sacar el +12 -12 
continuare eso cuando  tenga el otro tl no se cuando




un equipo 3 en 1 international 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





un radio cassete   con cd sin marca conocida
el cd esta malo lo reemplace por 2 conectores rca
funciona extraordinariamente bien la cassetera   

tanto el equipo como la radio usan el integrado KA2206B  

de momento me conformaria con agregar la salida de audio a la cassetera y  digitalizar un par de cassetes


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Dic 5, 2012)

Cuando yo digitalizaba usaba un PC armado con WIN-ME, con una tarjeta de sonido Soundblaster Audigy  Platinum, una mixer Numark DM1200 y una tornamesa aunque generica y prestada tenia fonocaptor magnetico (le compre un juego nuevo de fonocaptor y aguja) y una cassetera SONY.
Mi proceso consistia en grabar usando primero el sofware de grabacion, ajustando los niveles en el mixer a un punto mas o menos medio para evitar distorcion SIN ajuste de tonos, asi plano y de corridito primero un lado y luego el otro, (por cierto guardaba en WAV). despues si tenia muchos ruidos editaba con COOL EDIT PRO eliminando clicks y "ssss" y al final cortaba y guardaba.
Con una buena tarjeta de sonido y una tornamesa o casetera en buenas condiciones se puede hacer sin mucho problema, ademas ahora hay discos duros enormes para usarlos como almacenamiento de respaldo, todo esto se puede conseguir por ejemplo en mercadolibre; incluso ya hay equipos mas pro: tornamesas y caseteras con usb.
El proposito es tener los mejores resultados, tal ves no profesionales pero si los mas optimos.


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 5, 2012)

Mi estimado analogico, entiendo el asunto de conseguir componentes y ciertamente es muy difícil de comprender por algunos ya que viven en localidades con buenas tiendas de componentes electrónicos, yo mismo sufro de esto y tengo siempre una lista que surto en tanto puedo visitar la ciudad capital y hago unos corajes enormes cuando ya estando entrado en algún desarrollo me veo obligado a detenerme, por falta de algo y que no haya anotado en la lista.

Pero regresando a materia te comparto el diagrama del pre-amplificador RIIA que ensamble y me funciona de maravilla con mi torna-mesa Marca Sony que cuenta con fonocaptor magnético. debo aclarar que en algún momento lo tome de una pagina de internet y no tengo el link, para hacer agradecimiento, reconocimiento o referencia a ella, sin embargo aquí lo dejo pegado. Este pre amplificador es como podrás apreciar de una sencilla fuente (no dual) y que no consume mas de 20 ma y requiere 15 volts, los operacionales son de lo mas comun que existe y yo tome la energía de la propia torna-mesa, obviamente con cualquier eliminador de corriente o pequeño transformador te bastara, sin embromarse con la fuente ATX, ni nada de eso.

Por el lado de obtener o anexar a tu "INTERNATIONAL" un Line-out, seria suficiente:

Dos condensadores de tatantalum de .22 uF
Un par de conectores RCA hembra
Localizar el control de volumen de tu International
Tomar de este potenciometro de "Volumen" el lado Vivo (entrada audio, No el central)
Soldar en este punto un extremo del capacitor (uno para cada canal)
el otro extremo del capacitor al punto central del conector RCA hembra
montar tus conectores RCA en algún lado del chasis de tu international.
Conectar los negativos de tus conectores RCA al comun de tu international (bien puede ser el otro extremo del potenciometro de volumen, generalmente va al comun del amplificador)
Conectar tus conectores RCA al LINE-IN de tu computadora con un cable RCA-Macho a 3.5"-Macho  strereo

Con este procedimiento, podrías utilizar tu international no solo para digitalizar vinilos, sino como también pretendes, Cassetes e inclusive del sintonizador de radio u otra fuentes de audio que puedas utilizar con tu aparato.

Tomo este punto del "Volumen" de tu componente, ya que generalmente en este punto no solo tu amplificador, sino que en gran parte de todos los aparatos de la era analogica es donde pasan todas las fuentes de audio ya adaptadas o pre-ecualizadas y por tanto listas a ser procesadas por el amplificador de poder.

Te dejo un cordial saludo, espero esto te sirva de algo a ti o a los demás.


----------



## analogico (Dic 6, 2012)

miborbolla dijo:


> Mi estimado analogico, entiendo el asunto de conseguir componentes y ciertamente es muy difícil de comprender por algunos ya que viven en localidades con buenas tiendas de componentes electrónicos, yo mismo sufro de esto y tengo siempre una lista que surto en tanto puedo visitar la ciudad capital y hago unos corajes enormes cuando ya estando entrado en algún desarrollo me veo obligado a detenerme, por falta de algo y que no haya anotado en la lista.


  estas entusiasmado y te falta  el integrado xy y el costo de la integrado es 1 y el viaje 10000  y  se acaba el entusiasmo


el internacional no tiene potenciómetro 
 pero con tus indicaciones   no sera problema encontrar el punto

el problema es que no creo tener condensadores de tántalo de esa capacidad

tengo   condensadores cerámicos y electrolíticos le puedo poner unos de esos????????


en el tocadiscos   creo que  usa una fuente y un motor es de 12 V  por lo tanto podria conectar ahi el pre riia  lo bueno es que con ese pre puedo conectar ese tocadiscos a cualquier equipo  
el problema nuevamente es conseguir los integrados 



lo de la fuente atx modificarla para que sea fuente de 12 v es bastante facil

de hecho pensaba  quitar el trafo de mi amplificador de 40w  echo con tda
y colocar la fuente atx  y el pre de pablin pero esto lo dejare en espera

por mientras  le agregare la salida de audio a la radio que si tiene potenciómetro si alguno de los condensadores que tengo sirve


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 6, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> el problema es que no creo tener condensadores de tántalo de esa capacidad
> 
> tengo   condensadores cerámicos y electrolíticos le puedo poner unos de esos????????



Bueno, cerámicos igual funcionan, no tendrás ningún problema. 

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Dic 6, 2012)

miborbolla dijo:


> Bueno, cerámicos igual funcionan, no tendrás ningún problema.
> 
> Saludos



ok  gracias 
revisando encontré unos de poliester 224   creo que  los usare


----------



## analogico (Dic 10, 2012)

al fin e colocado los  condensadores y los primeros experimentos

los condensadores de poliester  son de 0,22µF  o 224  segun  lo que traen impreso

para comprobar  el nivel de señal
e comparado esta salida de audio con una de un equipo que la trae de fabrica

se sintoniza la misma radio en ambos equipos y se mide utilizando los gráficos de audacity
como podrán ver la nueva salida de audio   es mucho menos intensa que una salida de fabrica
por lo tanto creo que hay que cambiar algo


----------



## tiago (Dic 10, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> al fin e colocado los  condensadores y los primeros experimentos
> 
> los condensadores de poliester  son de 0,22µF  o 224  segun  lo que traen impreso
> 
> ...



Mira a ver, de todos modos, la muestra es válida, normaliza al 100% y debe quedar igual que la otra en amplitud.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Dic 10, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Mira a ver, de todos modos, la muestra es válida, normaliza al 100% y debe quedar igual que la otra en amplitud.
> 
> Saludos.




estuve  probando y hay veces que el normalizar no normaliza 
a menos que elimine picks


se me ocurre poner condenadores electrolíticos de mas capacidad????????
no los e puesto por que son polarizados y no estoy seguro ?? a que lado apunto el negativo
?


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 10, 2012)

Obviamente podrás probar con electrolíticos, sin ningún peligro,  de mas capacidad colocando el lado positivo hacia tu international y el negativo a tu tarjeta de sonido... ¿estas seguro que nivel de la "mezcladora" de windows, se encuentra a máxima sensibilidad?  yo estoy seguro que ya lo hiciste, pero nunca esta de mas comentarlo. Por otro lado si es que tienes disponible la entrada de "mic in" en tu tarjeta de sonido, por que no lo intentas por este conector, si acaso verificar que esta entrada sea Estereo, alguna ves tuve una tarjeta de sonido en la que este conector era Monouaural.

Si esto no funciona, quizás te valga ver en tu International otro punto para colgarse, esto seria en el Deck (grabadora de cassette) que siempre toman la señal de audio de todos las posibles entradas para poder alimentar a la grabadora...¿Como? bueno, generalmente a través de algún conector o cables blindados que van y vienen a esta zona de tu aparato. diagamos que a jugar un poco al ensayo y error, no tendras peligro mientras uses el capacitor para aislar los dos mundos; el de tu international y el de tu tarjeta de sonido.

Como ultima Alternativa que tendrías basándose en el amplificador KA2206B que comentas viene incluido en tu aparato, seria colgar tus capacitores antes de las entradas de este Integrado, patas 5 y 8 respectivamente y probar si se consigue el nivel deseado en la computadora: Entiendo que esto y conectarse desde el conector del audífono es prácticamente lo mismo, y se pierde el sentido del esfuerzo, ya que aquí la señal viene ya ecualizada por el pre amplificador de tu international, pero bueno esto es un pasatiempo, igual encuentras una "mejora" al hacer todo esto.







Saludos y suerte.


----------



## analogico (Dic 10, 2012)

quizas pueda conectar el tocadiscos ahi si pudiera hacer la  equalizacion riaa por software
busque en google pero no encontré mucho




miborbolla dijo:


> Si esto no funciona, quizás te valga ver en tu International otro punto para colgarse, esto seria en el Deck (grabadora de cassette) que siempre toman la señal de audio de todos las posibles entradas para poder alimentar a la grabadora...¿Como? bueno, generalmente a través de algún conector o cables blindados que van y vienen a esta zona de tu aparato. diagamos que a jugar un poco al ensayo y error, no tendras peligro mientras uses el capacitor para aislar los dos mundos; el de tu international y el de tu tarjeta de sonido.


hasta donde llego mi análisis
la señal llega por un switch donde se elige la fuente

la ultima duda  la radio tiene un switch "beat cut" 1 2
solo encontre una referencia en google pero no  era lo que esperaba
al desarmar quite el swicth  y no se a  que lado va 1 es abierto o 1 es cerrado
de todos modos  parece que no afecta en nada


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 11, 2012)

El Beat Cut es una opción para cancelar o filtrar el ruido del oscilador que decodifica el Stereo de tu sintonizador FM o en radio AM, esto por que se generaba un silvido cuando se grababa en el deck, pero en que posición vaya el tuyo, francamente no lo se.

Creo que seria probar, quizás algún compañero del foro nos saque de esa duda, pero en términos generales es tan simple como sintonizar una estación FM Stereo y esperar los "Silencios" entre cortes comerciales y tratar de apreciar el silbido al que me refiero y simplemente conmutar el switch a la otra posición y ver si desaparece o aparece según sea el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Dic 11, 2012)

no se que paso pero mi anterior mensaje no  esta completo
s



miborbolla dijo:


> Obviamente podrás probar con electrolíticos, sin ningún peligro,  de mas capacidad colocando el lado positivo hacia tu international y el negativo a tu tarjeta de sonido...



coloque de 4,7 µF 50V  no se si seran los valores correctos pero en audacity subio el nivel
de señal bastante
Ver el archivo adjunto 85026



miborbolla dijo:


> ¿estas seguro que nivel de la "mezcladora" de windows, se encuentra a máxima sensibilidad?  yo estoy seguro que ya lo hiciste, pero nunca esta de mas comentarlo.


si



miborbolla dijo:


> Por otro lado si es que tienes disponible la entrada de "mic in" en tu tarjeta de sonido, por que no lo intentas por este conector, si acaso verificar que esta entrada sea Estereo, alguna ves tuve una tarjeta de sonido en la que este conector era Monouaural.



la probe y es tan sensible que zumba si no es cable blindado y es estero
quizas pueda conectar el tocadiscos ahi si pudiera hacer la equalizacion riaa por software
busque en google pero no encontré mucho

saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Dic 15, 2012)

miborbolla;745828 

Pero regresando a materia te comparto el diagrama del pre-amplificador RIIA que ensamble y me funciona de maravilla con mi torna-mesa Marca Sony que cuenta con fonocaptor magnético. 
s.[/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> creo que es este mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## analogico (Dic 28, 2012)

al fin e construido 1 canal usando el HA17324 
le e cambiado el condensador  c1 a electrolítico(por que no encontr del otro)
 y funciona  a 12V 


el diagrama  esta hecho para fuente de 24V 
 para cambiar a otros voltajes hay que recalcular el  divisor resistivo R1 R2
a 2V 

la fuente debe estar muy bien filtrada
o escucharan solo ruidos

ahora solo necesito dibujar el pcb  xd


----------



## analogico (Ene 3, 2013)

aca dejo el preamplificador riia con fuente simple
por si alguien se anima a construirlo

preamplificador riia  con lm324

el diagrama esta  calculado para fuente de 24V
para  otros voltajes calcular el divisor resistivo  a 2V  variando r1
para otros ajustes consultar pdf

teóricamente funciona entre 4 y 32V

necesita una fuente  simple con 78xx


lo arme en 12V y creo que funciona bien
no tengo  el otro circuito mas popular para  contrastar usando la mima capsula


----------



## Pablo M P (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola! deciros que algunos tocadiscos tipo technics de los medio antiguos (años 90) y de otras marcas llevaban en su panel posterior una ficha tipo minijack o rca para hacer grabaciones es decir entregaban el sonido pero a un nivel bajo para no saturar la entrada de audio, otra opción es usar una mesa de mezclas con previo de phono  y a la salida rec de la mesa conectas tu tarjeta de sonido (así puedes grabar de todo, micros, obras de teatro, composiciones tullas...) y luego con la grabadora de sonidos de windows o con audacity lo grabas


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 4, 2013)

No se si venga al caso pero talvez les interese este circuito, un amigo me conto que funciona muy bien, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## piratex45 (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola amigos, Feliz 2013 para todos.

Yo estuve como 15 años sin escuchar vinilos hasta que volví a usar una bandeja Technics SL 1600 que había guardado en la casa de una tía en la última mudanza.
A partir de ese día todos mis amigos me empezaron a traer sus viejos Long Plays para que se los pasara a CDs.
En la búsqueda de una respuesta para este pedido encontré que una muy buena solución a este problema es el programa Audacity que además es Freeware.
Con este programa no van a tener que preocuparse en armar circuitos ecualizadores, lidiar con fuentes de alimentación de bajo ruído, integrados y componentes electrónicos.
Lo que les sugiero es lo siguiente:

1.- Comprar o hacer un cable que tenga 2 RCA hembras en una punta y un Plug estereo de 3.5 mm en la otra. (usar cable estereo blindado para conectarlos entre sí).
2.- Conectar las 2 RCA macho de salida de la bandeja a las hembras del cable.
3.- Conectar el Plug de 3.5 a la entrada de micrófono de la compu.( O line in, si lo tienen)
4.-Arrancar el Audacity e ir a Archivos--Importar--Datos en bruto. Cerrar la carpeta que aparezca como default.
5.-Grabar el track elegido, o todo el disco. Ajustar el nivel de entrada de micrófono para tener el nivel correcto sin saturación ni muy bajo nivel. Hecho esto les queda la grabación "en crudo" tal como sale de la cápsula.
6.- Una vez terminada la grabacion ir al menú  Efecto--Ecualización y elegir Curva RIAA. Aceptar. Y ya tenemos la grabación ecualizada perfecta.
7.- Con el menú Efecto--Eliminacion de click le podemos sacar el ruído de púa, y ademas podemos ir a Ecualización y hacer un filtro pasaaltos personal para eliminar el Rumble (ruído de baja frecuencia producido por la bandeja).
Las imágenes anexas les muestran como lo hice.
Espero que les sea útil.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## analogico (Ene 4, 2013)

piratex45 dijo:


> En la búsqueda de una respuesta para este pedido encontré que una muy buena solución a este problema es el programa Audacity que además es Freeware.
> Con este programa no van a tener que preocuparse en armar circuitos ecualizadores, lidiar con fuentes de alimentación de bajo ruído, integrados y componentes electrónicos.



de haberlo sabido antes

bueno  tratare de ponerle un swicht
capsula -pre riia
y quizás haga una comparación riaa
digital vs análogo


hace tiempo busque en google como de hacerlo por sofware pero solo encontre hilos antiguos
sin  solucion

con esta informacion 
como pista buscando en la ayuda de audacity llege a la wiki de audacity y encontré 
esto
http://manual.audacityteam.org/man/Tutorial_-_Copying_tapes,_LPs_or_minidiscs_to_CD/es

la solución mas simple es la mejor


----------



## miborbolla (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola Amigo, Analogico, me gusta que sigas en lo mismo que yo, de hecho por eso inicie este hilo o tema, veo que vas avanzando mucho; te felicito...

Con las fiestas decembrinas no entre por aqui, aunque ando en otros asuntos con un transmisor de FM, pero bueno, voy a leer lo que has compartido y analizare lo que has logrado.

Entre tanto, recibe un cordial saludo y feliz año...


----------



## analogico (Ene 6, 2013)

no e avanzado casi nada 

solo algo en el hardware 

solo he pasado un par de temas


siempre me falta algo
ademas por aca no hay muchos que aprecien este arte


tengo bastante limitaciones para conseguir las piezas

el pre con lm324 fue por que solo tenia ese 

pero en mi búsqueda de otras cosas e encontrado otros  4558
al parecer son bastante usados en equipos comerciales

recordaba   un circuito riia con ese integrado
en una búsqueda en google no encontré nada
(como na hay  informacion en internet sobre  pre riias con 4558 y fuentes simples,  en Internet aprovecho de subir los circuitos
)
el circuito riia  estaba en manual sony funciona en 9V
con un  "regulador" de 4,5V


buscando entre todos los datasheet 4558  encontré uno con un cto riia de ejemplo

no se si es sugestión o no pero quizás sonaría mejor un pre con un cto usado normalmente para audio, asi que quizás arme uno si encuentro el resto de los componentes

a parte de la conexión pc también quiero recuperar el tocadiscos 
 para tocar los discos reales


----------



## piratex45 (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola analogico, yo te recomendé la solución por Soft usando el Audacity que anda muy bien. Comparto tu interés en usar la electrónica para lograrlo por hard. Yo llevo mas de 50 años con el soldador en la mano y solo uso la solución por Soft por vagancia o comodidad.
Pasando al circuito RIAA te digo que en mi modesta opinión la opción mas barata y fácil de conseguir es hacer un circuito usando el TL072. 
Es bastante bueno en términos de ruido y si querés lo podes alimentar con una batería de 9 V y te olvidás del zumbido. Para esto hay que "fabricar una masa" conectando 2 resistencias de 47K en serie (entre + y - de la batería)  y desde la unión de las resistencias y el negativo de la batería conectar un electrolítico de 100uF. Ese punto de unión de las resistencias funciona como masa.
Podés diseñar vos mismo el circuito copiando la red de realimentación (salida a entrada negativa y de ahí a masa) del primer circuito que adjuntaste y entrar a la entrada positiva del operacional con un capacitor de 10 uF en serie, y de ahí a masa una resistencia de 47 k.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## analogico (Ene 8, 2013)

hola

no e tenido exito
estuve revisando el pre lm324 con un analizador de espectro y osciloscopio pc
amplifica demasiado,  las señales altas se aplanan
por lo  tanto no sirve
probé con un potenciómetro en la salida
una resistencia en la entrada
conectando a otros pines del lm324
bajando voltaje de referencia a 1V



conexión directa al micrófono  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

y entrada linea demasiado suave ni con audacity normalizando ,subiendo el volumen o ecualizando

sobre usar el lm072  como otros circuitos  mas   populares
el problema es  que por aca no  existen 

por lo que tengo que adaptar a lo que tengo 
algunas cosas nuevas y otras recicladas

de momento revisando si encuentro las partes para armar el pre del datasheet del 4558


----------



## piratex45 (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola analogico, ya que donde vives no es posible conseguir el TL072 te he diseñado un circuito con el 4558 que estoy seguro te va a funcionar bien.
Te mando el esquema de un solo canal. El otro canal es igual debiendo usar la entrada + al pin 5, la - al pin 6 y la salida al pin 7.
Puedes reemplazar la resistencia de salida de 10K por un potenciómetro de igual valor tomando la salida de señal del cursor para ajustar el nivel de salida. 
No sé donde vives pero creo que los componentes son fáciles de conseguir.
El LM324 es un integrado con 4 operacionales. Si quisieras usarlo deberías usar el mismo circuito con los amplificadores 1 y 2, los 2 amplificadores extras 3 y 4 usarlos como un seguidor (entrada por pata + y salida conectada directo a la entrada -).
Otra opción sería usar los 2 amplificadores extras como control de Graves- Medios y Agudos.
Te puedo postear un circuito si así lo deseas.

Pasando al Audacity me parece raro que la salida de la cápsula magnética no sea suficiente para la entrada de micrófono ya que manejan niveles similares (5mV). A lo mejor tienes que regular el nivel de micrófono en la compu y/o en el Audacity.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## analogico (Ene 9, 2013)

hola no he podido encontrar el condesador de 750 pf

sin embargo 
  esta modificacion conbinando tu circuito con el de ejemplo del datasheet an4558 funcionara  ?

xd los componentes son faciles de consegir  y se donde encontralos 
solo que a 200km

el pre riia con lm324 que postie  antes al probarlo con un osciloscio pc
 esto http://www.yio.com.ar/imagenes/editando_voces-01-clipping.jpg
el pre con tonos quizas pero para un ampli
el pre de tocadiscos quiero colocarlo adentro del tocadiscos
y no  tiene mucho espacio



el problema de usar la conexion  del microfono es zumbido 
creo que con un mejor cable se arregla pero volvemos al punto de los 200km


----------



## piratex45 (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola analogico, no había leido con atencion tu comentario sobre los 200Km. Yo vivo en la Patagonia argentina y te comprendo ya que en mi caso el comercio de electrónica mas cercano lo tengo en Neuquen a 420Km.
Te paso la imagen de la simulación en Multisim del circuito con la modificacion que propones en la red de realimentación del datasheet del 4558. Funciona perfecto.
La respuesta en frecuencia entre 20 Hz y 20 Khz y la amplificación a 1Khz son las correctas así que creo que vas a poder usarlo sin problemas. La amplificación se puede variar ajustando R5 ( a menor valor mayor amplificacion).
Me llama la atención lo del zumbido al usar la entrada de Mic. de la compu. No debería ocurrir. ¿estás usando cable estereo blindado? ¿la malla está bien soldada en ambos extremos?
El circuito RIAA amplifica unos 48.5 dB a 50 Hz así que lo del blindaje de la señal que sale de la cápsula es muy importante. Yo te recomendaría que las conexiones de masa del circuito RIAA las hicieras todas a un solo punto, el de unión de las resistencias y el electrolítico de la fuente. 
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## analogico (Ene 11, 2013)

piratex45 dijo:


> Me llama la atención lo del zumbido al usar la entrada de Mic. de la compu. No debería ocurrir. ¿estás usando cable estereo blindado?


  eso es un cable chino 
(me recordo este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/horribles-cables-chinos-67560/ )
por la resistencia calculo que es de cobre pero por el zumbido no esta blindado

la solucion seria armar mis propios cables
por que solo ecuentro de estos mismos cables en todos lados

pero al conectar un mic no zumba asi que solo es el cable





volviendo me queda la duda con r7 y r8 al  converitirlo en  stereo es necesario repetir las resistencias 
o lo armo asi como el pdf adjunto


----------



## piratex45 (Ene 11, 2013)

Es así analogico, como habrás leído yo tambien tuve que sufrir los "Horribles cables Chinos". Lo único que se me ocurre es decirte que si no los podés reemplazar uses la menor longitud posible. A lo mejor revolviendo en algún cajón encontrás 1 m de cable estereo bueno (o no tan malo, ya que son todos chinos) y con eso es suficiente.
Pasando al circuito: si usas el 4558 es un integrado doble y la alimentación que figura en el esquema es una sola para ambos canales, + a la pata 8 y - a la pata 4.
En el esquema que subiste falta la conexión que va entre la unión de las resistencias R1 y R2 y la unión de los capacitores C1 y C2 en el lazo de realimentación. (Ver mi esquema). 
Suerte y saludos. Piratex.


----------



## analogico (Ene 11, 2013)

piratex45 dijo:


> Es así analogico, como habrás leído yo tambien tuve que sufrir los "Horribles cables Chinos". Lo único que se me ocurre es decirte que si no los podés reemplazar uses la menor longitud posible. A lo mejor revolviendo en algún cajón encontrás 1 m de cable estereo bueno (o no tan malo, ya que son todos chinos) y con eso es suficiente.
> Pasando al circuito: si usas el 4558 es un integrado doble y la alimentación que figura en el esquema es una sola para ambos canales, + a la pata 8 y - a la pata 4.
> En el esquema que subiste falta la conexión que va entre la unión de las resistencias R1 y R2 y la unión de los capacitores C1 y C2 en el lazo de realimentación. (Ver mi esquema).
> Suerte y saludos. Piratex.





encontre un cable solo que no tiene rcas y no alcanza al metro pero servira
le colocare rcas 

habia pensado en usar rg59 ou otro coaxial   si es que encuentro uno con blindaje de cobre 


subo el circuito en jpg para mas facil
creo que ahora si esta bien pero  necesito  una confirmacion


para comenzar a diseñar la pcb
 lo armare      sin pcb  primero
no me queda mucha placa 
y ya perdi un trocito con el lm324

edit
 en este dibujo c6a y c7 aparecen como de 100 uF
el valor es 10


----------



## piratex45 (Ene 12, 2013)

Con la aclaración de los cap. de 100u que deben ser de 10u está todo bien. Manos a la obra y espero ver los resultados.
Una vez que tengas la música grabada podés usar el Audacity para sacarle los ruídos de púa. En mi experiencia haciendo esto no se degrada nada la señal original y te quedará más limpio el sonido.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## piratex45 (Ene 30, 2013)

Amigo analogico, el circuito que te propuse lo hice en el Multisim pero no lo he construído. Me gustaría saber si lo has hecho y tus comentarios.
Saludos. Piratex45.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

unos de los *mejores programas* para edición de música es el *cool edit 2.0*, yo ay ise la edicion de unos discos que lo pase a la computadora...

saludos..


----------



## horacioelino123 (Mar 1, 2013)

Estimados:
Fué una sorpresa encontrar por casualidad un sitio con este tema de digitalizar vinilos.
Por muchos años creí que estaba solo en este menester personal solo por placer, pero hoy veo que no estoy solo.
Comencé hace más de diez años a digitalizar mi pequeña colección de vinilos y hoy llevo más de 30.000 temas registrados, desde todo tipo de fuente (Lps, casetes, cinta abierta, CDs, FM y DVDs).
Comencé con el Cool Edit Pro y luego pasé a la versión Cool Edit Pro 2.0 que tiene incorporado el codificador mp3PRO que se puede "ajustar" al gusto del usuario.
Si a alguien le interesa le puedo contar mi experiencia con el Cool Edit que me parece la herramienta ideal para esta tarea, por los features que posee además de poder "programar" las tareas prolongadas repetitivas y tediosas en el proceso de digitalización.
Gracias por leer hasta aquí y los sigo en el foro.


----------



## ATLETICO (Jun 22, 2013)

piratex45 dijo:


> Hola amigos, Feliz 2013 para todos.
> 
> Yo estuve como 15 años sin escuchar vinilos hasta que volví a usar una bandeja Technics SL 1600 que había guardado en la casa de una tía en la última mudanza.
> A partir de ese día todos mis amigos me empezaron a traer sus viejos Long Plays para que se los pasara a CDs.
> ...





hola buenas tardes con respecto a lo que posteaste anteriormente tu estas dandonos a entender que no hay necesidad de hacer pre sino que solo es conectar la capsula fonocaptora y ya?


----------



## horacioelino123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Gracias por tu interés. Ya había olvidado este foro. . . 
Lo que quise decir anteriormente es que con el CoolEditPro 2.0 mediante una función que se llama "Script & Batch processing" se pueden hacer todos los pasos de ecualización según una curva, ecualización tonal, limpieza de clicks, normalización de volumen, etc,etc y hasta guardar el archivo final en formato mp3 (con las características que uno quiera darle al codificador CVR, BVR, mp3PRO,etc,etc) en un solo comando. De esta manera, una vez "programado" el CoolEdit, se pueden hacer todas estas funciones en forma automática y por lotes de archivos, lo que realmente ahorra mucho tiempo personal al no tener que estar "clikeando" función por función y archivo por archivo. Espero que haya servido de aclaración, cualquier duda nos comunicamos.


----------



## analogico (Jul 18, 2013)

bueno al fin   pude ir  a buscar las partes que me faltaban (ya dije que me quedaba lejos)
recordando el hilo use el buscador para encontrarlo
pero
no pude encontrar las resistencias
para el pre con 4558 

al parecer no es un valor que se venda  mucho
preguunte en varios locales y no las  tenian
y el  lugar que que recomendaban quedaba mas lejos
y ya era tarde para ir 
asi que no pude armar nunca el pre

y eso que  construi una estupenda pcb
la cual guardare de momento

eso si vendian el pre con transistores en forma de kit
lamentablemente no lo compre


----------

